# Verrottet Styrodur?



## Jürgen E (8. Jan. 2009)

Hallo Palmen- und Musa-Spezialisten,

ich hab da mal eine Frage:

In einem hoch liegendem Beet möchte ich das Wurzelwerk und die Rhizome mit Hilfe von Styrodur gegen Frost, der durch die Betonmauer seitlich ins Erdreich eindringen kann, schützen.
Wie lange hält sich Styrodur wohl in der Erde?

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Pammler (8. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Verrottet Styrodur?*

guckst du?

http://www.e2a.de/e2a/img/aktuell/2... C Deutsch/02 Eigenschaften und Anwendung.pdf

da stehts!


----------



## Dodi (8. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Verrottet Styrodur?*

Nabend!

Fazit:
Styrodur ist unverrottbar!


----------



## Jürgen E (9. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Verrottet Styrodur?*

Hallo Dodi und Torsten,

vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten.
Styrodur scheint ja gut für meine Zwecke geeignet zu sein.
Ich werde mein Glück mal probieren.

Gruß Jürgen


----------

